# Old Farts v Whippersnappers 2017 (Sunday June 25th/Monday June 26th)



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

*Venue. Forest Pines Golf Hotel, Lincolnshire.
Cost. Â£109.00 twin room, Â£139.00 Single.*


Twin rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2016)

That says everything about the weekend, 19 out of 32 already signed up on the old thread before Smiffy  got the new one started.  Cheers Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

Twin rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			That says everything about the weekend, 19 out of 32 already signed up on the old thread before Smiffy  got the new one started.  Cheers Rob.
		
Click to expand...

No problem. Was really pleased with how the week-end went to be honest Richard. One of the best yet.
Everything ran like clockwork, the only slight "wobble" was being delayed on the 1st tee for round 1 which forced us to push the dinner timings back a bit.
Just to be on the safe side, I'll book dinner for 9 next year rather than 8.30 just "in case".
The only other thing I "might" do is change the course bookings. Nearly everybody was in praise of the "Beeches" 9, so I might go for Forest & Beeches on the Sunday, with Pines and Beeches again on the Monday.
Personally I'm not particularly keen on the Pines 9. I hate that bloody par 5 with the pond halfway up the fairway (SI18) (blobbed both times!) and the par 3 before it is a bit "meh" (missed the green both times and walked off with 2 points overall!).
That's the nice thing about being the "organiser" lol!!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 29, 2016)

On this year's thread, when I said I was probably a definite for 2017, I meant I was a definite - probably.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes please Rob. Am an old fart but young at heart. Single room please


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Rob,

Stick me down for a single room again please.

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Yes please Rob. Am an old fart but young at heart. Single room please
		
Click to expand...

I can add you to the reserve list in case anybody can't make it for this meet.
Unfortunately I made mention of the fact (on the original thread) that places would be initially made available to those that attended this year.
Should anybody inform me that they cannot make it, you would step in (you would be 1st reserve).
Hope you understand?
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. Rosecott
13. Khamelion 




Reserves.
1. Anotherdouble.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Should anybody inform me that they cannot make it, you would step in (you would be 1st reserve).
		
Click to expand...

Please do the same for me Smiffy :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I can add you to the reserve list in case anybody can't make it for this meet.
Unfortunately I made mention of the fact (on the original thread) that places would be initially made available to those that attended this year.
Should anybody inform me that they cannot make it, you would step in (you would be 1st reserve).
Hope you understand?
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand mate. Thanks for putting me on the reserve list.


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Hi Rob,

Stick me down for a single room again please.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

What about your sidekick?

Also, 2Blue is in also Smiffy :thup:

By my reckoning, only 8 to re-confirm who previously attended :clap:


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 29, 2016)

Im in for a twin room too, revenge against the fish next year! #RATF


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			revenge against the fish next year! #RATF 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Dando (Jun 29, 2016)

can i go on the reserve list please?


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 29, 2016)

Sign me up, I'll take a single.

Found a bit of form yesterday afternoon, 25 points. All the lost points where off the tee


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rob, I bet if Louise wanted to play you would find a space for her  :ears:

#doubleroom
#dirtyoldman


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Rob, I bet if Louise wanted to play you would find a space for her  :ears:

#doubleroom
#dirtyoldman
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance Gordon


----------



## 2blue (Jun 29, 2016)

Single please Rob....  Yay!!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 29, 2016)

Kraxx is at work and has no access to a PC, but if you would be so kind as to add the Whippersnappers glorious winning captain to the list as well please.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. Rosecott
13. Khamelion 




Reserves.
1. Anotherdouble.
		
Click to expand...

You've got me down for a single. Has IRIP lodged a complaint against me? That's the last glass of Sauvignon Blanc he gets. I'm happy sharing or single.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes please, single room for me... i'm sure i'l be able to wrangle holidays for then


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2016)

rosecott said:



			You've got me down for a single. Has IRIP lodged a complaint against me? That's the last glass of Sauvignon Blanc he gets. I'm happy sharing or single.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Jim. Forgot you were in a twin.
No problem mate, will update later


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry Jim. Forgot you were in a twin.
No problem mate, will update later
		
Click to expand...

WHAT!!  There's 2 like him??


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			The only other thing I "might" do is change the course bookings. Nearly everybody was in praise of the "Beeches" 9, so I might go for Forest & Beeches on the Sunday, with Pines and Beeches again on the Monday.
Personally I'm not particularly keen on the Pines 9. I hate that bloody par 5 with the pond halfway up the fairway (SI18) (blobbed both times!) and the par 3 before it is a bit "meh" (missed the green both times and walked off with 2 points overall!).
That's the nice thing about being the "organiser" lol!!


Click to expand...

Have to agree Smiffy. I thought that par5 was the worst on the entire 27.

Would never want to play it again if I'm honest.&#128512;&#128064;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2016)

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy




Reserves.
1. Anotherdouble.
2. Stokie_93
3. Dando


----------



## LIG (Jun 30, 2016)

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
*16. LIG*



Reserves.
1. Anotherdouble.
2. Stokie_93
3. Dando

You never know - I might have learnt to 





.... stop swearing after each shot!  #nochance


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 30, 2016)

Can I put my name down now?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Can I put my name down now?
		
Click to expand...

Errrr.......... that's difficult if nobody pulls out Chris.
I will PM you if that's okay?
Rob


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll definitely do this next year, great bunch of people. And besides I'll have to go, if nothing else just to keep Fish company at the bar after all the sensible folk had gone to bed 
Speaking of which could I have a single room as I'm pretty sure I woke young Stevie up when I fell through the door of the room at that early hour.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 30, 2016)

Heavy-grebo said:



			I'll definitely do this next year, great bunch of people. And besides I'll have to go, if nothing else just to keep Fish company at the bar after all the sensible folk had gone to bed 
Speaking of which could I have a single room as I'm pretty sure I woke young Stevie up when I fell through the door of the room at that early hour.
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry, you didn't disturb me. I'm a heavy sleeper!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl



Reserves.
1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble
3. Stokie_93
4. Dando


*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2016)

*Just a thought.......
With 4 now on the reserve list, if everybody who came this year says they want to return, I've only got to get 4 more definite players and I could up the booking from 32 to 40 and we could have 2 teams of 20 rather than 16.
Just a thought, as I don't want anybody to miss out on the fun.
So if anybody else is interested in this trip, please add your name and we'll go from there.
Rob

PS I'm on holiday for two weeks after tonight so won't be able to update the thread, but will get on it as soon as I return.

*


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Enjoy your hols Smithy... Do old people take holidays, thought once you got to your age, it was one long holiday after another!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			Enjoy your hols Smithy... Do old people take holidays, thought once you got to your age, it was one long holiday after another!! 

Click to expand...

Two weeks fishing in France with my Son and daughter (and her boyfriend).
Missus is coming too..............gotta have somebody to bang a liver & bacon in at sometime 
Off to here....can't wait
http://www.theretreatlake.com/


----------



## irip (Jul 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Two weeks fishing in France with my Son and daughter (and her boyfriend).
Missus is coming too..............gotta have somebody to bang a liver & bacon in at sometime 
Off to here....can't wait
http://www.theretreatlake.com/

Click to expand...

Have a great time smiffy, when Faldo lost the Ryder cup he tried going on holiday to forget about it all but the demons still kept him up at night as well, is that why you keep posting at 3am?

Please count me in for next year as well mate, more than happy to room with Jim (rosecot) again, once you get used to the smell of wee its actually a pleasant experience, and the chilled wine was superb:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2016)

irip said:



			Have a great time smiffy, when Faldo lost the Ryder cup he tried going on holiday to forget about it all but the demons still kept him up at night as well, is that why you keep posting at 3am?

Please count me in for next year as well mate, more than happy to room with Jim (rosecot) again, once you get used to the smell of wee its actually a pleasant experience, and the chilled wine was superb:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can't see the great master plan Ian - lull you into a false sense of security then next year "WALLOP" you won't know what hit you!!


----------



## irip (Jul 1, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You can't see the great master plan Ian - lull you into a false sense of security then next year "WALLOP" you won't know what hit you!!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Chris the first part of the plan has been carried out to perfection, i have been well and truly lured into a false sense of security after this year


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2016)

irip said:



			To be fair Chris the first part of the plan has been carried out to perfection, i have been well and truly lured into a false sense of security after this year
		
Click to expand...

Another whippersnapper on the hook!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*Just a thought.......
With 4 now on the reserve list, if everybody who came this year says they want to return, I've only got to get 4 more definite players and I could up the booking from 32 to 40 and we could have 2 teams of 20 rather than 16.
Just a thought, as I don't want anybody to miss out on the fun.
So if anybody else is interested in this trip, please add your name and we'll go from there.
Rob

PS I'm on holiday for two weeks after tonight so won't be able to update the thread, but will get on it as soon as I return.

*

Click to expand...

Count me in please Smiffy :thup:


1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl


Reserves.
1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble
3. Stokie_93
4. Dando
5. Qwerty


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 1, 2016)

Awesome, have fun and stay safe.. :lol:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 2, 2016)

Add me too your reserve list please Smiffy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Add me too your reserve list please Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Another couple of Scots and we can arrange a minibus invasion.:whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Jul 2, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Another couple of Scots and we can arrange a minibus invasion.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Could be a minibus with a minibar, or even a maxibar.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Could be a minibus with a minibar, or even a maxibar.
		
Click to expand...

Careful you'll blow your cover , what time do you want picked up:smirk:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Another couple of Scots and we can arrange a minibus invasion.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

A minibus from Scotland you say.. that could sway my attendance.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 3, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			A minibus from Scotland you say.. that could sway my attendance. 

Click to expand...

That would be the plan.  If there are 5/6 places allocated to Scottish-based folks, then it makes a mini-bus financially viable.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 3, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			That would be the plan.  If there are 5/6 places allocated to Scottish-based folks, then it makes a mini-bus financially viable.
		
Click to expand...

Sounding more like a plan. I used a tank of diesel down and back so about Â£60 but then had the hassle of actually doing the driving (although with the Euros being on it made it less boring).


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2016)

Can you add me to the reserve list please.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 3, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			A minibus from Scotland you say.. that could sway my attendance. 

Click to expand...

Brian , put your name on the reserve list , once we know the numbers , we can get the wheels in motion.
 Maybe even arrange a mini meet to arrange the mini bus :rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Brian , put your name on the reserve list , once we know the numbers , we can get the wheels in motion.
 Maybe even arrange a mini meet to arrange the mini bus :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I can see it now


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 3, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I can see it now 





Click to expand...

That'll do nicely , will you be driving :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Can you add Willie to the reserve list please.,  he is a real old fartShift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Can you add Willie to the reserve list please.,  he is a real old fartShift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.
		
Click to expand...

Ah!, that should read, can you add williep to the reserve list please.
 not sure where the shift+R stuff came from


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 3, 2016)

Dates given are usually our family getaway, but stick me in as a reserve too. I'll be 46 by then, so very much the old git category.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 3, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Dates given are usually our family getaway, but stick me in as a reserve too. I'll be 46 by then, so very much the old git category.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bank on it. The cutoff this year was around 50


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 3, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I wouldn't bank on it. The cutoff this year was around 50 

Click to expand...

Was that age or waist-size? Think i'm dangerously close to that an'aw..


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 3, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I wouldn't bank on it. The cutoff this year was around 50 

Click to expand...

I made the Whipper Snapper at 47 with plenty of room to spare, cut off was 52 or 54 can't remember, that aside possibly puts me down for being an old fart.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2016)

As far as I can work out, this is the latest list.
_*Please correct me if I'm wrong!!
*_
*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble
3. Stokie_93
4. Dando
5. Qwerty
**6. Williep
7. BrizoH71
8. HDIDKenny
9. Beezerk
*


----------



## irip (Jul 17, 2016)

Count me in again please Rob.
Happy to room with Jim again if he will have me and provided you will let me play after the singles this year.

Cheers mate
Ian


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

I have spoken to Forest Pines and they have put aside a further 4 twin rooms and 2 tee times for each round, so if the lads on the reserve list definitely want "in" please let me know and I will confirm the details with the hotel.
But please, only say "Yes" if you are 100% certain of being able to make it.
I will be asking for deposits soon, as Forest Pines are pushing for them (yes already!!).
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble
3. Stokie_93
4. Dando
5. Qwerty
**6. Williep
7. BrizoH71
8. HDIDKenny
9. Beezerk*


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep, defo for me.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes please Bob


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Me and willie p are definite and hopefully the other 4 Scots will confirm soon. 
We already have our resident undercover agent in place[ a loud sleeper seemingly ]  so that should be enough to see you lot off .  :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2016)

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. Stokie_93
4. Dando
5. Qwerty
6. Williep  DEFINITE
7. BrizoH71
8. HDIDKenny
9. Beezerk  DEFINITE

Five more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......*


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 20, 2016)

Only just seen this. Cam I go on the reserve list please?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Only just seen this. Cam I go on the reserve list please?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can!
I'll add you now, PM the other lads who are above you just to check that they are definites.
If not, and you are saying you are a definite I'll allocate you a place.
But please, don't say you are a definite, unless you definitely are!! Forest Pines get very arsey about people dropping out, and will charge me for the full amount whatever the outcome!!
Rob

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. Stokie_93
4. Dando
5. Qwerty
6. Williep DEFINITE
7. BrizoH71
8. HDIDKenny
9. Beezerk DEFINITE
10. huds1475

Five more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2016)

I have now sent PM's to all those guys on the reserve list to get commitment from them before confirming the additional rooms with Forest Pines.
The hotel are also pushing for deposits (although we are 11 months away from this meet!!!) so will be asking for those once I get my Gainsborough trip out of the way.
*Please do not send anything over yet....!!!!*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2016)

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

Have heard back from a couple on the reserve list who are unable to confirm so now looks like this......

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. Dando
**4. Williep DEFINITE
5. BrizoH71
6. HDIDKenny
7. Beezerk DEFINITE
8. huds1475

Five more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......

*


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Of course you can!
I'll add you now, PM the other lads who are above you just to check that they are definites.
If not, and you are saying you are a definite I'll allocate you should place
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

I need to confirm holiday calendars with the wife (next day or so), happy to remain as a non-definite reserve until I do so


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thank you. 

I need to confirm holiday calendars with the wife (next day or so), happy to remain as a non-definite reserve until I do so 

Click to expand...

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

Have heard back from a couple on the reserve list who are unable to confirm so now looks like this......

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. huds1475
4. Williep DEFINITE
5. BrizoH71
6. HDIDKenny
7. Beezerk DEFINITE


Five more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......

*


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi Rob I have replied to your PM, I'm in :thup:


----------



## super hans (Jul 20, 2016)

Put my name down as a definite reserve please (single room)


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2016)

super hans said:



			Put my name down as a definite reserve please (single room)
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Stu , you're Scot number 6, I hope you get a place :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Another whippersnapper on the hook!
		
Click to expand...

He looked like an old fart in disguise to me :rofl:
 Sorry Ian


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2016)

super hans said:



			Put my name down as a definite reserve please (single room)
		
Click to expand...

*I can add you as a "definite" attendee but unfortunately there are no single rooms left. You'd have to share a twin.
Could you please let me know if this is okay??
Rob

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

Have heard back from a couple on the reserve list who are unable to confirm so now looks like this......

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. huds1475*
*4. Williep DEFINITE
5. BrizoH71
6. HDIDKenny  DEFINITE
7. Beezerk DEFINITE
8. Super Hans


Four more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......
*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2016)

*

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

Have heard back from a couple on the reserve list who are unable to confirm so now looks like this......

1. GrumpyJock DEFINITE
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. huds1475
4. Williep DEFINITE
5. BrizoH71
6. HDIDKenny DEFINITE
7. Beezerk DEFINITE
8. Super Hans


Three more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......

*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2016)

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

Have heard back from a couple on the reserve list who are unable to confirm so now looks like this......

1. GrumpyJock DEFINITE
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. huds1475
**4. Williep DEFINITE
5. Super Hans DEFINITE
6. HDIDKenny DEFINITE
7. Beezerk DEFINITE


Two more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......

*


----------



## super hans (Jul 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*I can add you as a "definite" attendee but unfortunately there are no single rooms left. You'd have to share a twin.
Could you please let me know if this is okay??
Rob

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

Have heard back from a couple on the reserve list who are unable to confirm so now looks like this......

1. GrumpyJock
2. Anotherdouble DEFINITE
3. huds1475*
*4. Williep DEFINITE
5. BrizoH71
6. HDIDKenny  DEFINITE
7. Beezerk DEFINITE
8. Super Hans


Four more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......
*

Click to expand...



Yes, sharing a room is OK with me


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 22, 2016)

willie p is willing to share with Superhans aka Stuart, can't imagine why :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2016)

*Have heard back from Foliage Finder, who was the last attendee from this years meet to confirm whether he was coming or not next year.
Unfortunately he cannot confirm at this time so his place in a twin bedded room has been allocated to Grumpyjock, as he was 1st reserve.
So now, the definite rooming list looks like this...*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Grumpyjock


Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve


Reserves.

Have heard back from a couple on the reserve list who are unable to confirm so now looks like this......


1.  Anotherdouble DEFINITE
2   Williep DEFINITE
3.  Super Hans DEFINITE
4.  HDIDKenny DEFINITE
5.  Beezerk DEFINITE
**6.   Huds1745**


Three more "DEFINITES" and I will confirm the extra rooms with Forest Pines.......

*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2016)

*Okay, just to confirm that I have now booked the extra rooms with Forest Pines (they have been pushing me for an answer and a deposit) so the confirmed rooming arrangements now look like this...*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Grumpyjock
**15. Anotherdouble 
16. Williep 
17. Super Hans 
18. HDIDKenny 
19. Beezerk **
20.
21.
22.

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve

As you can see from the above, I have three spaces available (in twin rooms) to meet the required number of 40 players.
I have no doubt at all that I will be able to fill these three spaces with friends of mine who are not members of the forum but will not offer these places to them until I have to. 
I would much rather this meeting was an "all forum" one.
Regarding deposits..... I will be asking for Â£35.00 from everyone on the list to be paid as soon as I get my Gainsborough visit out of the way next week-end (7th August).
This can either be paid by cheque or by bank transfer (no cash or paypal payments please!) and I will let you know how to do this as soon as I get back.
EVEN IF YOU ARE AWARE OF MY BANK DETAILS, PLEASE DO NOT SEND ANY MONEY BEFORE I ASK FOR IT..... I AM EASILY CONFUSED THESE DAYS!!!

So there you have it.... THREE MORE SPACES AVAILABLE!!
Rob






*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2016)

*Okay, just to confirm that I have now booked the extra rooms with Forest Pines (they have been pushing me for an answer and a deposit) so the confirmed rooming arrangements now look like this...

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Grumpyjock
15. Anotherdouble 
16. Williep 
17. Super Hans 
18. HDIDKenny 
19. Beezerk 
20. IanM
21.
22.

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve

Only 2 spaces left now.



*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2016)

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Anotherdouble
**15. Williep
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19.  
20. 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

Only 2 spaces left now.

*


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 29, 2016)

Had a message from Snell who's currently sunning himself in Rhodes. He'd like to put his name down please if it's ok.
He hasn't got much of an internet connection over there but he's back over the weekend to confirm himself.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Had a message from Snell who's currently sunning himself in Rhodes. He'd like to put his name down please if it's ok.
He hasn't got much of an internet connection over there but he's back over the weekend to confirm himself.
		
Click to expand...

I've added his name into the twin rooms allocation but if he could still confirm with me for sure, that would be great....

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Anotherdouble
15. Williep
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell
20. 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

Only 1 space left now.

*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2016)

*It now looks like we have the required 40, subject to final confirmation from two players. Will be asking for deposits very soon, and your prompt responses would be appreciated. Watch this space!!


Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Anotherdouble
**15. Williep
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell (Subject to confirmation)
20. Vig (Subject to confirmation)

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

*


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 1, 2016)

I think there's a few whippersnappers that have joined that could push some of the older whippersnappers that were on the cusp this year in to old fart territory.


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2016)

What is the (estimated) cut line?   that assumes it is age related rather than based on propensity to wear "corduroy?"  

.....one isn't an indicator of the other


----------



## GG26 (Aug 2, 2016)

IanM said:



			What is the (estimated) cut line?   that assumes it is age related rather than based on propensity to wear "corduroy?"  

.....one isn't an indicator of the other
		
Click to expand...

It was around 52/53 last time.


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm on the cut line then....need a couple of birdies on the way in!


----------



## LIG (Aug 2, 2016)

IanM said:



			I'm on the cut line then....need *a couple of birdies* on the way in!
		
Click to expand...

Having a trophy wife (or two) won't get you in the gorgeous Old Farts team Ian!


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2016)

Not sure whether I should be amused or delighted to (potentially) be a Whippersnapper at the ripe old age of 52!

My wife, might or might not be similarly amused about being labelled a "trophy" wife!


----------



## moogie (Aug 2, 2016)

IanM said:



			Not sure whether I should be amused or delighted to (potentially) be *a Whippersnapper at the ripe old age of 52!*

Click to expand...


I've a feeling that 52 might make you an old fart next year 

As I think there's a few extra young uns signed up for next years meet,  that will lower the cut off

There will be a few extras hovering round the cut off ( maybe me) that were whippersnappers this year


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2016)

moogie said:



			I've a feeling that 52 might make you an old fart next year 

As I think there's a few extra young uns signed up for next years meet,  that will lower the cut off

There will be a few extras hovering round the cut off ( maybe me) that were whippersnappers this year
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if I will make the Whippersnapers and my twin the farts?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 3, 2016)

It's all not a worry for me....  just gonna kick a few Wipper-*******s arses... if I remember to get there


----------



## snell (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry been away on me hols

Yeah im definitely up for this :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2016)

snell said:



			Sorry been away on me hols

Yeah im definitely up for this :thup:
		
Click to expand...

*You are in as a definite Snell, as is Vig, who confirmed yesterday.
Welcome aboard!!................*

*Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy
2. Virtuocity
3. WilliamAlex1
4. Ruffdriver
5. SteveW86
6. GG26
7. Twinman
8. ChrisD
9. JustOne
10. Rosecott
11. Dan2844
12. Heavy Grebo
13. Irip
14. Anotherdouble
15. Williep
16. Super Hans
17. HDID Kenny
18. Beezerk
19. Snell 
20. Vig 

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Fish
3. Moogie
4. Greiginfife
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich
7. JohnnyDee
8. Butchercd
9. Region3
10. ibSmith04
11. Radbourne2010
12. 2Blue
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68
15. Paperboy
16. LIG
17. TeeGirl
18. PuttPuttSteve
19. Grumpyjock
20. IanM

*


----------



## snell (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice one

'Up the snappers!!


----------



## LIG (Aug 3, 2016)

snell said:



			Nice one

'Up the snappers!!
		
Click to expand...

"Oooerr! Missus! " 
 &
"They don't like it up' em,..."

are phrases that come to mind instantly. :lol:


----------



## snell (Aug 3, 2016)

LIG said:



			"Oooerr! Missus! " 
 &
"They don't like it up' em,..."

are phrases that come to mind instantly. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I was going to put up the whippers....but that sounded a little worse :lol:


----------



## Twinman (Aug 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I wonder if I will make the Whippersnapers and my twin the farts?
		
Click to expand...

You sad old fart I've just had a telegram from the queen with your name all over it!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Twinman said:



			You sad old fart I've just had a telegram from the queen with your name all over it!
		
Click to expand...

Who's the actual Doppelganger :rofl::cheers: Stevie.


----------

